# What Happened to TyTool?



## Hash (Apr 7, 2006)

What Happened to TyTool? I've done quite a few searches and can not find anything significant past mid-06. I knew the TyTool.com site had shut down some time ago, but I thought the content was relocated to another site.

I currently have version A10R4 that I have used for several years... and some new questions.


----------



## PowerfulOne (Jan 13, 2005)

Although it hasn't been updated for a while, there is still an active thread on "the other forum" about it.


----------



## HellFish (Jan 28, 2007)

IF we were allowed to talk about such programs here, some would say there are better ones out there now. You should search the other forum.


----------



## Hash (Apr 7, 2006)

PowerfulOne said:


> Although it hasn't been updated for a while, there is still an active thread on "the other forum" about it.





HellFish said:


> IF we were allowed to talk about such programs here, some would say there are better ones out there now. You should search the other forum.


Thanks guys. I'll do some reading.
I have used TyTools for several years now, and am happy with the way it used to work. However, it is now so S-L-L-O-W . . .

I moved, and now speeds are under 0.5 m/s. That works out to about 30 minutes for every hour of video. It used to take about 5 minutes per hour.

The odd part of it is all of the equipment is still the same. Even the same dish (1m Bell Expressvue). But seriously, it is the same router, switch, PC -even the same CAT5 (although I did try a new CAT5 run whilst troubleshooting).


----------



## Gunnyman (Jul 10, 2003)

tysuiteJ seems to be the brand new hotness. It works, and it's cross-platform


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

TyTools version 10r4 is still the latest and greatest. If you're having problems with the speed of the transfer then you should be looking at your ethernet connections or what drivers you're using. The transfer rate has nothing to do with TyTools itself. Depending on which model Tivo you're using it with, TyTools should still work fine for basic transfers. It has issues when used to transfer large files from the HDTivo and doesn't convert HDTivo files to mpg files (you need tytompg for that). It simply won't work for converting S3 Tivo or Tivo HD files (use s3tots), although transfers work fine on either model.


----------



## Hash (Apr 7, 2006)

Gunnyman said:


> tysuiteJ seems to be the brand new hotness. It works, and it's cross-platform


All I use TyTools for is to get the file down as a multiplexed MPG. I have other tools I prefer for editing/authoring.

Until the move, it had worked flawlessly for over 2 years. I'm hoping for an asininely simple solution.



mr.unnatural said:


> Depending on which model Tivo you're using it with, TyTools should still work fine for basic transfers. It has issues when used to transfer large files from the HDTivo and doesn't convert HDTivo files to mpg files (you need tytompg for that). It simply won't work for converting S3 Tivo or Tivo HD files (use s3tots), although transfers work fine on either model.


HDVR2. So, no conflicting issues with the above information.



mr.unnatural said:


> TyTools version 10r4 is still the latest and greatest. If you're having problems with the speed of the transfer then you should be looking at your ethernet connections or what drivers you're using.


Linksys USB200 dongle, CAT5e, 1GB switch. I have replaced the cable and made a crossover cable directly to the PC. Nothing I've tried so far has made any difference.

Let me stress that all of the equipment (including the CAT5) was what was in use before. As for drivers, I guess they are native - or were put in place with the Superpatch. But, they have been working fine for 2 years as well.

The setup was never exceedingly fast to start with. 5 Minutes seemed like a long time - especially when the same 1GB file would go from one PC to another in less than 30 seconds on the same network. However, 30+ minutes is definitely quite a bit longer.

Ping times do seem to increase dramatically as packet sizes increase. 15ms @ 4K, 30ms @ 8K, 60ms @ 16k. Other devices on my network only gain 1 or 2 ms per step (ie. <1ms @ 4K to 3ms @ 16K). Drivers?

Is there a way to check the speed/duplexing of the USB200 from the telnet prompt?

Are there any other tests or settings that can be checked?

How can I update drivers?


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

Hash said:


> Linksys USB200 dongle, CAT5e, 1GB switch. I have replaced the cable and made a crossover cable directly to the PC. Nothing I've tried so far has made any difference.
> 
> The setup was never exceedingly fast to start with. 5 Minutes seemed like a long time - especially when the same 1GB file would go from one PC to another in less than 30 seconds on the same network. However, 30+ minutes is definitely quite a bit longer.


No solution only an observation and a comment. 5 minutes is normal, The file transfers between the pc's may have been faster if they were both gigabit adapters, I'm pretty sure the tivo adapter is only 100 Megabit.


----------



## Hash (Apr 7, 2006)

JWThiers said:


> 5 minutes is normal...


5 minutes was never a problem. 35 is just a little too slow for my patience level, however.



JWThiers said:


> The file transfers between the pc's may have been faster if they were both gigabit adapters, I'm pretty sure the tivo adapter is only 100 Megabit.


When I went Gigabit, I went all the way... Everything on the network, except the printers and the TiVo, are GB. The USB200M is 100Mb, BTW.


----------



## Hash (Apr 7, 2006)

I made an interesting discovery whilst trouble shooting this. Having several USB200Ms (all version 1, BTW), and (2) USB10Ts, I was swapping them out looking for performance differences. After each swap, I would reboot the TiVo. Except once, when I got ahead of myself - and didn't. Ping times went down, and the transfer speed went up. I hot-swapped the original USB200M back in with the same results. I don't think it is as fast as it was to begin with - but, 2.26m/s beats the heck out of 0.48. This seems to work out to about 7 minutes per hour of video.


----------



## wkearney99 (Dec 5, 2003)

I found it helped to isolate the Tivos on their own switch. No point in having the 'freight train' of MRV data slogging through all my other traffic. To say nothing of not using wireless, at all, for Tivo transfers.


----------

